# The 'Anti-Christ' Warns of Hell



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2007)

I know most of you think my beer drinking buddy Joe Ratzinger is the pastor of an apostate church and I'll go along with that. Many of you think he's the 'antichrist' and I'm not so sure about that (violates my preterism).

He keeps blasting out these refreshingly reformation period outbursts that keep me holding on to my theory that if you drink the right German beers you will begin to think like Martin Luther.

Now, he is preaching that there is a Hell and if you don't believe it you'll likely end up there. I don't care what you guys say I would enjoy a beer with this fellow.

I'm expecting that any day now he's gonna slam his stein down on the bar of the Papal Pub and shout, "Martin Luther was the greatest thing that ever happened to this church and I'll take on any cardinal that disagrees!!!!" Nope, wouldn't surprise me a bit. You go Joe!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 27, 2007)

Give that man a stein full on me.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 27, 2007)

He may decide to be the last pope, who knows?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm expecting that any day now he's gonna slam his stein down on the bar of the Papal Pub and shout, "Martin Luther was the greatest thing that ever happened to this church and I'll take on any cardinal that disagrees!!!!" Nope, wouldn't surprise me a bit. You go Joe!



Well, I suspect that the place the society doesn't talk about anymore will freeze over before that happens, but I'd be happy if he would say it, believe it and live it!


----------



## CDM (Mar 28, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I know most of you think my beer drinking buddy Joe Ratzinger is the pastor of an apostate church and I'll go along with that. Many of you think he's the 'antichrist' and I'm not so sure about that (violates my preterism).
> 
> He keeps blasting out these refreshingly reformation period outbursts that keep me holding on to my theory that if you drink the right German beers you will begin to think like Martin Luther.
> 
> ...



Excerpts from the "Holy Father's" sermon:



> God had given men and women free will to choose whether "spontaneously to accept salvation...the Christian faith is not imposed on anyone, it is a gift, an offer to mankind".





> He had wanted to reinforce the new Catholic catechism, which holds that hell is a "state of eternal separation from God", to be understood "symbolically rather than physically".



Ironically, The true Holy Father will destroy this impostor in the very hell he's preaching about!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah but Chris, all those quotes prove is that Joe has been influenced by Ergun Caner and Jerry Falwell, men who know nothing about good beer.

When Joe and I were throwing darts at the pub and drinking Franziskaner Weissbier (his favorite, btw) we were talking about the Pericope De Adultera. He was of the opinion that it belongs in the canon. 

He said "Bob, this reading shows us that Christ wants to save souls. He is saying that He wants us in Paradise with Him but He is saying that those who close their hearts to Him will be condemned to eternal damnation.

"Only God's love can change from within the existence of the person and, consequently, the existence of every society, because only His infinite love liberates from sin, the root of every evil." 

I said, "Now by love you mean God's election in which he sets his preferential love on his chosen."

He just chuckled and said I was playing with the words.

Then as we turned to the subject of hell I told him that a lot of priests don't even believe in a physical hell.

He wiped his foamy moustache off and said, "The problem is that today, even the clergy thinks we are all so good that we will enter Paradise.

"We are impregnated by a culture that has taken away the sense of man's guilt, the sense of one's own guilt.

"It is the denial of a key reality of faith that Hell exists for sinners." 

I nodded in full agreement and offered to buy the next round. (That was a joke of course cuz Franziskaner Weissbier is free in the Papal Pub, or as Joe and I refer to it, "The Pope's Nose". "Let's go down to the "Pope's Nose for a cold Franzi" he would say. The guy is a crack up.)


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 28, 2007)

*My kind of pope*


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 28, 2007)

You know the Pope? Or are you just kidding?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

The quotes in my story above are absolutely the words of Joe Ratzinger. I may have embellished the story here and there to make it more interesting for the reader. I may have exaggerated a bit regarding my acquaintance with him. He really does like Franzi. 

I'm surprised that you doubted me because I am known for playing it straight when I'm posting. I remember that Cornelius Van Til once asked me the same thing, so you are in good company.

(This will all make interesting conversation when I meet Ben Warfield later for some raquetball and a brew.)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> The quotes in my story above are absolutely the words of Joe Ratzinger. I may have embellished the story here and there to make it more interesting for the reader. I may have exaggerated a bit regarding my acquaintance with him. He really does like Franzi.
> 
> I'm surprised that you doubted me because I am known for playing it straight when I'm posting. I remember that Cornelius Van Til once asked me the same thing, so you are in good company.
> 
> (This will all make interesting conversation when I meet Ben Warfield later for some raquetball and a brew.)


----------

